# Buffalo area Winter Storm Knife pics



## KingDuramax

Well a link to a gallery anyhow.
http://www.wkbw.com/homepage-gallery/photos-round-two-of-lake-effect-falls-on-wny

Heres another
http://interactives.wivb.com/photomojo/gallery/15213/284195/snow-slams-western-ny/november-20/


----------



## BC Handyman

Crazy stuff over there, if this don't weed out the lowlallers, IDK what will.:laughing: This is why one has a storm clause in their contract I'd imagine Stay safe out there guys!


----------



## KingDuramax

I'm about 60 miles south and it has just started to hit us now. Probably have a foot by morning. I have a few friends up there with equipment and the pics of dozers building mountains of snow is crazy.


----------



## strokerpuller

KingDuramax;1876176 said:


> I'm about 60 miles south and it has just started to hit us now. Probably have a foot by morning. I have a few friends up there with equipment and the pics of dozers building mountains of snow is crazy.


Post them here if you would Please.Thumbs Up


----------



## KingDuramax

They are on their facebook pages. Dont know how to share them here


----------



## strokerpuller

Whats the link?

You can also save the to your computer then post them here.


----------



## nms0219

I'm here in the middle of it. Ended up with 7 feet.


----------



## strokerpuller

nms0219;1878342 said:


> I'm here in the middle of it. Ended up with 7 feet.


Pictures!!! We need Pictures!! and/or videos


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup or it aint true


----------



## grandview

nms0219;1878342 said:


> I'm here in the middle of it. Ended up with 7 feet.


You told me you were in the Bahamas this week.

PS Its now being call SnovemberThumbs Up


----------



## nms0219

grandview;1878590 said:


> You told me you were in the Bahamas this week.
> 
> PS Its now being call SnovemberThumbs Up


Ha ha I wish.... Stuck in a truck than bobcat for 7 days....


----------



## Mike S

We want pictures!!!!  lol I bet everyone was so overwhelmed they forgot to take pictures!


----------



## NBI Lawn

Mike S;1878707 said:


> We want pictures!!!!  lol I bet everyone was so overwhelmed they forgot to take pictures!


I don't think anyone had a chance to even get overwhelmed...there wasn't enough time for that!


----------



## nms0219

I got a bunch of pictures on my phone... Saw some crazy things... Chevy aveo get sucked into a huge snow blower.... Buick on fire in a total white out.... Lots and lots of fire hydrant hits.... Now its all building collapses due to its now 50 degrees out and raining


----------



## YPLLLC

nms0219;1878910 said:


> I got a bunch of pictures on my phone... Saw some crazy things... Chevy aveo get sucked into a huge snow blower.... Buick on fire in a total white out.... Lots and lots of fire hydrant hits.... Now its all building collapses due to its now 50 degrees out and raining


Put them up please!!!!!!


----------



## grandview

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## xgiovannix12

grandview;1879321 said:


> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


thats a lot of snow Thumbs Up


----------



## truckitup

It was crazy up there, tons of snow to move.


----------



## truckitup

East Aurora


----------



## brasski

That's funny grandview I was loading that red dump in your pic the other night.


----------



## What snow?

It looked pretty wild on the news to say the least. Surprisingly enough, it missed my house for once...only ended up with about 2 feet out of that whole storm. It's usually us getting buried and Buffalo not getting nearly as much!


----------

